# U.S.A Tax lien Certificates



## realestateinvesting (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Everybody,
It's my first post and I thought that I would start off with a complicated question, I am very interested in investing in U.S Tax lien certificates and tax lien deeds. I have some general knowledge about the process, potential returns, risks, ect...
My question is this...Can anybody give me a step by step process for purchasing these from canada, what type of IRS Tax id will I need, how do i pay the county? what are the tax implications, do I have to do it thru a us LLC? I have looked and researched everywhere, I have everything down pact from about step 10 on, I simply cannot find any information on how to get set up. I am primarily interested in investing in TLC states and not so much in TLD states, although I may be in the long term. I am desperately looking for a tutor! Anyhelp would be appreciated! feel free to post here, or message me!
Thanks everyone!
realestateinvesting


----------



## nxtime1 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Tlc*

I looked into doing this some time ago. The issues that I ran up against was that you have to be there for the sale. There are not some states that do have the option to do it on line. I would make 2 suggestions. Find a company that attends the tax sales and have them make the purchase. Give them the criteria that you want, the zip codes you want and let them do it. I would give them a % of the net return, that way if they pick a dog they eat the dog. 
Also, you do not have to use a LLC or other entity but you would be .......... nuts not to. This gives you liability protections should you get sued. You should also put a lien on the property even if it does not have an debt on it. This makes it very unattractive to a lawyer. It also gives you a tax advantage, as a "person" pays double taxes under the US/Canadian agreement to equally hose each others citizens.


----------

